# Short flight to carribean without going thru US



## boozycreek (Nov 30, 2009)

I want to visit family without losing tax benefits. How can I get to the Carribean most easily without going thru US?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Fly through one of the major European Airports.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

boozycreek said:


> I want to visit family without losing tax benefits. How can I get to the Carribean most easily without going thru US?


Passing through the US on a short term basis shouldn't lose you any tax benefits (I assume you're talking US tax benefits). If you're trying to qualify for the earned income exclusion under the physical presence test, a day or two passing through the US won't affect your status.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## boozycreek (Nov 30, 2009)

*Thank you So Much*



Bevdeforges said:


> Passing through the US on a short term basis shouldn't lose you any tax benefits (I assume you're talking US tax benefits). If you're trying to qualify for the earned income exclusion under the physical presence test, a day or two passing through the US won't affect your status.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thank you. I was hoping for some good experiences from some certain airports without having to try them all. I know that going to the ABC's should be from Amsterdam, etc but where do you leave from to get to the Dom. Republic when you are already worn out and want to make the most of your time. Thank you for personel experiences.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

The easiest thing for you to do is to head down to your local travel agent, tell them what you want and they will come up with a few options that you can choose from.
The Caribbean is quite a few hours away and if you are taking the longer route, then obviously you will be jet lagged. Why not have a few stopovers to minimise the jetlag and take advantage of the cities where you will be stopping.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

go to London or France,

British Airways flies direct to Nassau.

Air France and KLM fly direct to St Maartan.


----------



## ratpick_2000 (Jan 30, 2009)

Virgin Atlantic from Dubai to London; then from London, they fly direct to:

Barbados
St Lucia
Antigua
Grenada
Tobago
Kingston, Jamaica
Monetgo Bay, Jamaica
Havana

Hope that helps


----------



## boozycreek (Nov 30, 2009)

*Thank you so much. When you only have 10 days.....*



ratpick_2000 said:


> Virgin Atlantic from Dubai to London; then from London, they fly direct to:
> 
> Barbados
> St Lucia
> ...


I was hoping for an easy way to the Dom. Republic. I've heard your money goes further there and when you pay for Mom, daugther,son, etc.....


----------



## ratpick_2000 (Jan 30, 2009)

Only time I've been to Dom Republic has been London to NY Newark then direct to Santo Domingo - you dont have to leave the airport


----------



## mrs-j (Apr 13, 2009)

boozycreek said:


> Thank you. I was hoping for some good experiences from some certain airports without having to try them all. I know that going to the ABC's should be from Amsterdam, etc but where do you leave from to get to the Dom. Republic when you are already worn out and want to make the most of your time. Thank you for personel experiences.


If you fly into London Gatwick you can get a connection with British Airways to Punta Cana in the Dominican Republic. I think Emirates flies direct in Gatwick. Good luck with your plans.


----------



## boozycreek (Nov 30, 2009)

*Thanks*



mrs-j said:


> If you fly into London Gatwick you can get a connection with British Airways to Punta Cana in the Dominican Republic. I think Emirates flies direct in Gatwick. Good luck with your plans.


Thank you all so much.


----------



## indigora (Feb 9, 2010)

St Lucia, really, any of them will do


----------

